# Amount of driveays with tractor?



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

I am thinking of upgrading my tractor to a larger tractor.
How many driveways can you average with a 50 hp at pto and 
74' blower

And a 100 hp pto 92" blower

Many thanks for your help.
Thumbs Up


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

We did around 90 last winter with 65 pto HP and a 92" inverted blower. Route a little too spread out. Took about 6 hours.


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Last winter it was around 140 driveways in about 10 to 11 hours. Couple tight route area, rest of them spread out all over place in Fargo, Moorhead, and West Fargo area. Using JD 6320 (80 pto hp) with 92" Inverted blower. My average is 2 minute per standard double driveway. Not easy to build a tight route around here. A lot of snow contractors around here even though they're right next to several of my accounts. Driving time sucks but way much faster than pickup with plow or pulling trailer around with skid or little tractor with blower on it. I love my tractor/ inverted blower setup very much!


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

how fast can those tractors road at? my dinky 18mph drives me crazy.


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

My John Deere 6320 only goes 19 mph top speed (16 spd trans). Can't go fast on bumpy street, it's horrible. I wish my tractor has 24 spd trans (25 mph).


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

yeah 25 would be nice, i was going to put larger tires on mine to squeeze a few more mph out but i dont think shaving 30 minutes off my time is worth dropping 5 grand on in rubber.


----------



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks very much for your info.

Newhere , they dont go very fast anywhere from 14 mph to 21 mph.

My run is very tight right now 125 in 5 hours was hoping if i got a bigger tractor I could increase that to maybe 145 drives with the 50 hp.
a very big thank you for your help


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Our time for the route stayed virtually same 2" or 9" of snow.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

alcs;1505148 said:


> Thanks very much for your info.
> 
> Newhere , they dont go very fast anywhere from 14 mph to 21 mph.
> 
> ...


You mention your route is very tight and it takes you 5 hrs to do 125 drives. I believe you should easily increase production with a stronger tractor and wider blower. Our tight routes we average 50 an hour. I totally agree with Herm productivity hardly decreases with larger snow totals.
I noticed you are from Montreal, if ever you want to come and visit we are located in St-Bruno on the south shore of Montreal. You can call me 514.608.4675


----------



## nnusskern (May 24, 2012)

I have been looking into the tractor and blower combo and had a few questions. What size driveways are these and how many do you think a 20-30 hp tractor with a 48inch blower could do on a tight route.


----------



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

Neige .Thanks for the invite . I have been reading your posts for many a years.
I hope I can take you up on that .

:bluebounc


----------



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

nnusskem

The driveways fit either 2 cars deep or 2X2 cars deep.
Single or double

My John deere is 33 hp at the engine 25.5 at the PTO with a 62" rear mounted push style blower. Route Has next to 4km of travelling with 130 Clients.


----------



## nnusskern (May 24, 2012)

Thanks alcs


----------



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

Always glad to help nnusskern


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

What do you guys think i can put on the back of a 4720 with 58engine hp ? is a 94" going to be way to big for it?


----------



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

Newhere.
It might be to big. 
It will probably work only it will bog down if you got to much snow.

I would prefer to go with a smaller blower maybe a 72" Then you should be able to manipulate the snow better, you should have enough horsepower to throw the snow without slowing things down.

you say 58 hp at the engine, What is the PTO hp and what kind of blower?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

There is a great thread called: switching to a snowblowing service that answers most questions.
But ask away here as well.
The 25 to 45hp range is on the light end. I'd think you want 60's and up. Main reason is the amount of snow doesn't bog down bigger units.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

no idea what the pto power is. 

I dont have any blower yet. That will be the next decision.


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1 (Dec 10, 2008)

newhere;1506017 said:


> What do you guys think i can put on the back of a 4720 with 58engine hp ? is a 94" going to be way to big for it?


74" or 82" Normand Inverted Blower should work fine for JD 4720. There's few guys running Kubota 5740 with 74" inverted blower.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I would put a 82" on a JD4720 and smile all night if it was my rig. That would be a sweet combination.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

imho...front mount is easier on the operator when doing it for a long period of time,...easier to run slower for heavy snow running foward,...buy a double auger although you will only need it at the approach and deep snow,...my 65ph runs a 80"x30" fine unless cutting into a 36" pile....once opened you can take less of a drift


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

leolkfrm;1506935 said:


> imho...front mount is easier on the operator when doing it for a long period of time,...easier to run slower for heavy snow running foward,...buy a double auger although you will only need it at the approach and deep snow,...my 65ph runs a 80"x30" fine unless cutting into a 36" pile....once opened you can take less of a drift


When you are doing multiple short driveways, front mount will not be any faster. One way or the other you have to backup. Now if its long lane ways the inverted can be real easy on the operator also.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

IMAGE;1506801 said:


> I would put a 82" on a JD4720 and smile all night if it was my rig. That would be a sweet combination.


The tractor is a dream to operate, i allready smile all night. The cab is so nice and warm i sit in a t-shirt, the air ride seat is a dream. The new tires have good traction. Its quiet.

The only thing i could ask for is for the seat to pivot to the right because my neck does start to hurt.

I only have one remote on the back. I was going to run the blower off of the loader hydros and then use the loader control lever to function it.

Any ideas or thoughts on that?


----------



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

Just to keep you up to date.
We bought the kubota l5740 ,Pronovost 74" blower with Profusion 5' extendable to 8' Blade for front.
I am hoping with the M108x and pxpl attached with the new kubota 5740 , we can get through the 300 plus driveay list for this year.
Many thanks for all your input.:waving:


----------



## Piston (Nov 17, 2012)

alcs, 
That sounds like an excellent combination. My father and I have been thinking of adding to his plowing service by adding a blower service for driveways. I currently have a 45hp (40pto) Kubota and have been considering an upgrade to 80hp or so. I've been tossing around the idea of getting a 72" for the current tractor, then seeing how it works out, and if it goes well, buy a larger tractor and blower and keep my current setup for a backup. Only problem with mine now, is that it is an open station, no cab, so I'd have to look into the cost of a cab as well, or stick with my electric motorcycle clothing for a season! 

We're only 'thinking" about it now though. Thanks for posting an update. Any pics of the new M108 and pxpl? I'd love to see some!


----------



## alcs (Aug 15, 2006)

Sorry Piston , no pics.
But i will tell you that it has a learning curve. And its heavy as heck . LOL


----------

